# This FACT says it all about baseball.



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The top 5 paid Yankees players make more combined than 14 other teams!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Yep - baseball popularity certainly is heading

d
o
w
n
w
a
r
d

for a lot of reasons - this being one of them


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have not watched much baseball since the last strike.

Its not a game anymore.

I much rather go to a Minor League Game, where they actually play to win and not for the money.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Money is ruining baseball, big time. It seems like every player in the MLB needs to live up to their salary rather than their ability. (ex. Jason Giambi: gets booed every game for not living up to his .400 BA like his salary says he should)


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Yeah, I know. We are in for a *BIG* lockout/strike after this year. It may last a long time. Might be time to follow the NHL playoffs outside the Kings games to know the players for next year?


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I have to agree with the conclusions here. Baseball is largely dominated by the wealthy teams. It's not fun to watch the Yankess dominate every year(I guess it's okay if someone is a Yankee fan). I haven't watched too much baseball this year, but am fascinated by the current success of the Expos(though this should be short-lived).


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't blame the Yankees. Blame the league itself. The current system allow the Yankees to both earn and spend unlimited money. They do both quite successfully. There are other big-market teams that do neither one well and continue to disappoint their fans.

Until there is a salary cap of some sort, things will remain the same.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

AP Tuesday, April 30, 2002 

New York -- Baseball's attendance drop accelerated during the fourth week of the season, leaving the sport's average 4.9 per cent below last year. The 30 major-league teams averaged 26,338 through the first 361 dates of the season, down from 27,701 through a similar period last year. After three weeks, attendance was down 3.4 per cent. Nineteen teams have experienced declines, led by Pittsburgh (down 133,185), Texas (124,630), Milwaukee (82,535), Cleveland (81,811), Florida (70,802), Cincinnati (62,247), Colorado (54,468), Kansas City (49,849) and Montreal (43,284). The teams with the largest increases are Arizona (63,594), Minnesota (50,007), Seattle (49,674) and the Chicago Cubs (42,855).


----------



## Tanic (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pmichael _
> * It's not fun to watch the Yankess dominate every year(I guess it's okay if someone is a Yankee fan). *


Not EVERY year! :rolling:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pmichael _
> *I have to agree with the conclusions here. Baseball is largely dominated by the wealthy teams. It's not fun to watch the Yankess dominate every year(I guess it's okay if someone is a Yankee fan). I haven't watched too much baseball this year, but am fascinated by the current success of the Expos(though this should be short-lived). *


And football is better. I don't like the fact that any team can win in any given year. You don't have to build talent. Just wait until some player can't fit in a salary cap and get him. The yankees aren't just thowing money at the game, they are spending it well. Just ask the Texas Rangers if money = championships. Baseball allows good owners to win. KC is bad because their owner can't spend money. So sell the team. The A's are good even though they don't have a huge payroll. The Giants are good because they have a great GM, the Braves are good because they made some great decisions in the late 80s and early 90s. I like baseball the way it is.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

*Yawn*

Does MLB still exist????

No offense to baseball fans here...the game has just become S-L-O-W and B-O-R-I-N-G. Since the last strike, I've lost almost total interest in going to games and funding $25 mil per year primma donnas.

IMHO, I think the rules should be changed...no, not the fundamental rules, just some simple things that would help speed up the game. Let's face it, just about every major league sport in America could use some tune ups....like the NHL, where it'd be helpful if the rules committee adopted International Play rules from the Olympics. Man, those Olympic hockey games were exciting...and *FAST!!!!*

Like in baseball, all this extra time stepping in and out of the box. I could paint a house in the time it takes some of these numb-nuts to actually settle in inbetween pitches. Eliminate all those needless throws to "check the runner" at first...every time a pitcher tries to pickoff a runner, the batter should be awarded a ball in the count.

"Checking signs" from the catcher. Wrong. Give a time limit a pitcher has to throw a pitch. Too much time is also wasted in between innings. I understand needing the commercial time, but come on.

*Sigh* I could go on, but no one wants to read pontificating from a die-hard NFL fan. MLB lost me years ago, and I'm not going back. I'll take the NFL anyday.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

BearsFan:

You have some good points, and some that won't work.

Olympic hockey has only the best players in the world. It's faster because there are no TV time-outs. Also, they instantly call icing rather than waiting for the touch-up. This is something the NHL should do, although it would only save about 1-2 minutes per game. I don't hear too many complaints about the length of hockey games anyway.

Baseball is way too slow. Games average over 30 minutes more than they did just 20 years ago. Increased commercial time is part of that, but it's not the only thing. Stepping out of the box needs to be seriously curtailed. Last week, the Mets' Timo Perez stepped out unnecessarily, and the ump ordered the pitcher to pitch. The rule book actually says the ump must call the pitch a strike. Timo rushed back into the box and fouled off the pitch. Three cheers for that ump! Batters have assumed they have the right to step out at will. Actually, they must ask for time out. The umps should be less accomodating in granting time out.

Checking the runner at first is actually very important in most cases. Aside from keeping a base-stealing threat closer to first, some pitchers (like Andy Pettitte) are often successful in actually picking off the runner. Throwing over can also tip off the pitcher as to what strategy the batting team is about to use (bunt, steal, etc.) 

Checking signs from the catcher is also essential. The pitcher and catcher both need to be clear on what pitch is coming. Without that communication, there would be lots of wild pitches and passed balls. Most pitchers also don't call their own pitches. They rely on the catcher to do the thinking for them so they can concentrate solely on throwing the pitch properly. When you hear about a catcher "calling a good game", this is what they mean.

A simple way to speed up the game is to call the strike zone as written in the rule book. A pitch just above the waist is routinely called a ball, whereas the rule book says it should be a strike. More strikes equals faster games. It also means better pitching overall, something the major leagues badly need.

Eliminating the designated hitter would also help. American League games are slower because of the extra situational pitching changes. If the pitcher had to bat next inning, they would think twice about a mid-inning pitching change.

Baseball can still be the great game it was, with just a little sensible fine-tuning.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chardo _
> *BearsFan:
> 
> You have some good points, and some that won't work.
> ...


Actually, I read quotes online after the Olympics from NHL players who went out of their way to say how much they enjoyed the international rules, and wished that they'd somehow become incorporated into the NHL. _The players themselves_ want to speed up the game. Commissioner Bettman will never bow, I predict...too concerned about the bottom line.

The other hockey thing I'll mention is the face-off. So many times, I see the ref kick out one of the 2 facing off needlessly. This never happens in int'l play...so why play that stupid game? I've actually seen 2 players get kicked out of the face off in an NHL playoff game last week...this added about 2 min. to the game. No big deal? Add up 2-3 episodes per match, and it gets ridiculous.

*



Checking the runner at first is actually very important in most cases. Aside from keeping a base-stealing threat closer to first, some pitchers (like Andy Pettitte) are often successful in actually picking off the runner. Throwing over can also tip off the pitcher as to what strategy the batting team is about to use (bunt, steal, etc.)

Click to expand...

*I agree, it is part of the game...vital, at that. But "let's make it interesting." I'm just advocating that there's a price to pay if you're going to try to pick off a runner. Hey, I'm all for strategy. It just should'nt have to take forever.

Years ago I was at Wrigley Field, watching Cubs/Mets. The Cubs had a lefty named Mike Mason. He walked a guy, and I kid you not. The next batter was at the plate for *at least 10 minutes.* He worked the guy to a full count, and threw over to first AT LEAST 2 times in between pitches. I'm sorry, that's brutal. I'll never forget that game, as it was a 2:20 start, and we didn't get out of the park until after 6pm that night.

Make a pickoff attempt a premium. Make it cost the pitcher, and the runner something. I don't know what....I don't claim to be an expert...but something can be done, as it's one of the things that makes baseball drag.



> *Checking signs from the catcher is also essential. The pitcher and catcher both need to be clear on what pitch is coming. Without that communication, there would be lots of wild pitches and passed balls. Most pitchers also don't call their own pitches. They rely on the catcher to do the thinking for them so they can concentrate solely on throwing the pitch properly. When you hear about a catcher "calling a good game", this is what they mean.*


I hear you, but why not institute some sort of "play clock" as in the NFL? No NFL QB (now that Elway is gone) calls their own plays...the off. coor. / head coach does, and they have "X" amount of time to radio the play into the QB's helmet. Same thing could be done for baseball. Sitting there waiting, scratching, spitting, scratching again, spitting, picking up the rosin bag, etc. is BORING. Just throw the %$#@% ball! Baseball isn't brain surgery.



> * A simple way to speed up the game is to call the strike zone as written in the rule book. A pitch just above the waist is routinely called a ball, whereas the rule book says it should be a strike. More strikes equals faster games. It also means better pitching overall, something the major leagues badly need.
> 
> Eliminating the designated hitter would also help. American League games are slower because of the extra situational pitching changes. If the pitcher had to bat next inning, they would think twice about a mid-inning pitching change.
> 
> Baseball can still be the great game it was, with just a little sensible fine-tuning. *


I agree with you here. I think a lot can be done. Plus, a salary cap or something will help keep these ridiculous salaries down. These guys...when I see what they make, it would take me literally 3 lifetimes to make what they do in a season...makes no sense to me, and I won't fund it.

Crotchety I am...

--BearsFan


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BearsFan _
> *
> 
> Years ago I was at Wrigley Field, watching Cubs/Mets. The Cubs had a lefty named Mike Mason. He walked a guy, and I kid you not. The next batter was at the plate for at least 10 minutes. He worked the guy to a full count, and threw over to first AT LEAST 2 times in between pitches. I'm sorry, that's brutal. I'll never forget that game, as it was a 2:20 start, and we didn't get out of the park until after 6pm that night.
> ...


If the umps called the proper strike zone, maybe he wouldn't have walked the first guy, or gone to full count on the next.

BTW, I forgot about the fast face-offs. Definitely a must for the NHL.

Baseball has no "shot clock" because it has no game clock. The other sports are timed, so they need a physical play or shot clock to prevent one team from hogging all the time. Baseball would be fine if they just called the proper strike zone and cracked down on unnecessary time-outs (stepping out, etc.).

Ridiculous salaries are another discussion altogether.


----------

